# supplements for trt



## Freedom (Sep 18, 2015)

Are there any supplements (DHEA, Zinc, fish oil etc.) you guys recommend for people on trt?


----------



## stonetag (Sep 18, 2015)

More test. just thinking out loud.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 18, 2015)

None specific to being on TRT. Lots of threads here regarding supplements, which ones have shown to be effective & which are bunk (most).


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 18, 2015)

i was gonna say what stone said lol


----------



## Rumpy (Sep 18, 2015)

I run 5000iu of HCG every six months or so.  (250iu 2X week for 10 weeks)


----------



## Dex (Sep 18, 2015)

Cecil said:


> I run 5000iu of HCG every six months or so.  (250iu 2X week for 10 weeks)



I just got my hcg. Do I inject directly into the testes?


----------



## Sledge (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm very tempted to say yes. But that would be cruel. No, it is a sub-q injection


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 18, 2015)

Hcg is a good add, you don't need to go overboard. Or proviron is a great add, it lowers SHBG which raises circulating bioavailable free testosterone and it's non hepatotoxic to the liver so you don't need to worry about toxicity. It can also increase libido, vascularity and muscle hardness....

I'm not sure what your goal here is or what dosage your trt is but legit anavar would be another good choice because it's great for synergistic effects when combined with testosterone, increases density, vascularity, strength, lowers SHBG, raises free test, increases protein and collagen synthesis, mild on the liver, increases immunity. I was recently reading studies of children and several other studies where patients were running long term dosages of anavar 5+ years with no adverse side effects (including liver function). They prescribe oxandrolone for anemic patients, burn victims, muscle wasting diseases, arthritic patients, AIDS patients etc..(this is a unique methylated oral)


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 18, 2015)

b12 is great and can be injected with the test.







[/IMG]


----------



## j2048b (Sep 18, 2015)

yup b12, id add in some anti oxidants, vitamin k mixture of mk-4 and mk-7, also some pur pomegranate juice every day to help rid the plaque in arteries, not saying u have any but as a percaution, if u have high cholesterol, or trt causes it, as in some it may, throw in some citrus bergamont,


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 18, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> b12 is great and can be injected with the test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zeig...do you take B12 shots? I've never tried them but keep hearing about them lately..How well do they work? it increases energy right?


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 18, 2015)

I have a friend whos on trt and they give him no AI whatsoever. After his estro was a bit high they put him on some cruciferous vegetables. He showed me his bloodwork after 8 weeks of the veggies and his estro was down back in normal range around 35 if I remember correctly. Hope that helps a little.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Freedom (Sep 18, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Hcg is a good add, you don't need to go overboard. Or proviron is a great add, it lowers SHBG which raises circulating bioavailable free testosterone and it's non hepatotoxic to the liver so you don't need to worry about toxicity. It can also increase libido, vascularity and muscle hardness....
> 
> I'm not sure what your goal here is or what dosage your trt is but legit anavar would be another good choice because it's great for synergistic effects when combined with testosterone, increases density, vascularity, strength, lowers SHBG, raises free test, increases protein and collagen synthesis, mild on the liver, increases immunity. I was recently reading studies of children and several other studies where patients were running long term dosages of anavar 5+ years with no adverse side effects (including liver function). They prescribe oxandrolone for anemic patients, burn victims, muscle wasting diseases, arthritic patients, AIDS patients etc..(this is a unique methylated oral)



My doc wouldn't prescribe HCG or AI (WTF), so I had to order online myself-should be here next week. I was thinking about Var or Proviron too. I would like to try var but I know it's faked too often and I don't have a trusted source or $$$ to risk for that at this moment-maybe in the future. With that being said, is proviron ever faked? How many mgs do I take? I plan on blasting some test in a few months and I want to take something to harden up my gains. Would proviron be good for this? Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Freedom (Sep 18, 2015)

j2048b said:


> yup b12, id add in some anti oxidants, vitamin k mixture of mk-4 and mk-7, also some pur pomegranate juice every day to help rid the plaque in arteries, not saying u have any but as a percaution, if u have high cholesterol, or trt causes it, as in some it may, throw in some citrus bergamont,



Thanks J, I will keep that in mind. I should get my cholesterol checked, its been a while.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 18, 2015)

Freedom said:


> *My doc wouldn't prescribe HCG or AI (WTF), *so I had to order online myself-should be here next week. I was thinking about Var or Proviron too. I would like to try var but I know it's faked too often and I don't have a trusted source or $$$ to risk for that at this moment-maybe in the future. With that being said, is proviron ever faked? How many mgs do I take? I plan on blasting some test in a few months and I want to take something to harden up my gains. Would proviron be good for this? Thanks in advanced!



thats common.  

for now, id go with 50mg of proviron.  it will help in the short term, but its not going to provide any good gains.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 18, 2015)

U can always try stinging nettle as well to lower shbg.... Been know. To work.....


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 19, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Zeig...do you take B12 shots? I've never tried them but keep hearing about them lately..How well do they work? it increases energy right?



They give you a very stable and even keeled energy. Not a jittery can't sleep cafeine or aderol type of thing that has a big crash. When I'm working and get hungry it seems to stabilize my blood sugar level and block cortisol. If I'm not on b12 I get hungry grouchy and loose energy. On the b12 I sail on through that hungry stage without freaking out or burning out. The other thing is it doesn't really curb your appetite, you still get hungry and can eat as much as you want but if you don't eat your still ok. In the gym its magic at 45 I can go an hour cardio and an hour lifting easliy. I got a script from my doctor that turned out to be 44 dollars for 3 10ml bottles at walgreens. I got a coupon from goodrx online coupons. Got all three bottles thats 15 weeks worth for 14 bucks. the syringes and needles are 10 for 5 bucks. Ive been on them for six months and have stopped using them for a week or two in between. There is no withdrawl what so ever. I think once a week is plenty for me so I end up stock piling them in case of a zombie apocalypse.






[/IMG]


----------

